# Reeco



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done you two!!!

Your video is set to private though


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

should now be public


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

That is one gorgeous horse, you two look great! Congrats!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

can anyone see the videos?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes the videos work fine! I don't have sound on this computer though so I cannot say if that works or not.

He looks so relaxed!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful horse! I will always have a sweet spot in my heart for paints.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, he has come a long way from the terrified headcase that he was in January.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh and in the video's please excuse my instructor shouting at me to breathe!!!
When I am nervous I hold my breath and tip forward.


----------

